# ARMPIT HAIR and other telling signs



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive let myself go. kinda gave up on myself. im usually pretty good when it comes to hygene. i still shower and everything.. but only because its so damn hot here. so i take 3 cold showers a day. but as far as my appearance ive just about given up on that. i know that its a telling sign of depression. im just curious if anyone here goes through phases like this. where the act of grooming seems futile, and pointless. and you dont even stop to think.. hmm.. perhaps i should wear something flattering today. nah.. ill just wear the comfy shirt with the holes. i dont even notice my armpit hair. actually.. its kinda cool, in a french riviera sort of way. im thinking about dying it pink.

but i understand that not caring about what i look like is not me accepting myself. its not a positive thing in my case. its about me not loving myself enough to want to make myself look good or feel good cause whats the point?? im just a peice of crap anyways, i dont look good as it is.. so why even try?

this has been going on for a while.. and its getting worse over time. it used to be something i thought i could control. but its gotten out of my control to the point where i dont even know who i used to be. the person i see in the mirror is a stranger. a stranger that i dispise.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive let myself go. kinda gave up on myself. im usually pretty good when it comes to hygene. i still shower and everything.. but only because its so damn hot here. so i take 3 cold showers a day. but as far as my appearance ive just about given up on that. i know that its a telling sign of depression. im just curious if anyone here goes through phases like this. where the act of grooming seems futile, and pointless. and you dont even stop to think.. hmm.. perhaps i should wear something flattering today. nah.. ill just wear the comfy shirt with the holes. i dont even notice my armpit hair. actually.. its kinda cool, in a french riviera sort of way. im thinking about dying it pink.

but i understand that not caring about what i look like is not me accepting myself. its not a positive thing in my case. its about me not loving myself enough to want to make myself look good or feel good cause whats the point?? im just a peice of crap anyways, i dont look good as it is.. so why even try?

this has been going on for a while.. and its getting worse over time. it used to be something i thought i could control. but its gotten out of my control to the point where i dont even know who i used to be. the person i see in the mirror is a stranger. a stranger that i dispise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

What about the hives? Better?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

What about the hives? Better?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

There was once a time in my life when even the prospect of climbing out of bed felt like futile exercise. I would have sworn at the time that my depression wasn?t *that* bad and that I?d still had it under control. I allowed myself to suffer in the grips of depression with this belief for over a year before seeking any help.

I was placed on a low dose of an SSRI and experienced a change in outlook within two weeks that was nothing short of phenomenal. I went from being unable to get out of bed, wash or feed myself, to enrolling back at university and restoring friendships that I'd let wane throughout my depression.

This isn?t an attempt to solely advocate medication, but life is just too short to waste another day to this insidious disease without a helping hand. Please discuss your options with a professional; they can really help you to take some proactive steps to beat this.

Take care Marlia, and try and be kind to yourself.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

There was once a time in my life when even the prospect of climbing out of bed felt like futile exercise. I would have sworn at the time that my depression wasn?t *that* bad and that I?d still had it under control. I allowed myself to suffer in the grips of depression with this belief for over a year before seeking any help.

I was placed on a low dose of an SSRI and experienced a change in outlook within two weeks that was nothing short of phenomenal. I went from being unable to get out of bed, wash or feed myself, to enrolling back at university and restoring friendships that I'd let wane throughout my depression.

This isn?t an attempt to solely advocate medication, but life is just too short to waste another day to this insidious disease without a helping hand. Please discuss your options with a professional; they can really help you to take some proactive steps to beat this.

Take care Marlia, and try and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear SleepingBeauty, 
How are the hives? I'm hoping that your off of seroquel for good now. I think that Wellbutrin is an awesome drug for you to take, because it is used in adults with ADD quite often. Just make sure that they dont raise your dose too high, because you will have trouble sleeping. I think that 400mg is the max, and I can see you feeling good around 150. If youre having trouble with temper flare-ups, or the Wellbutrin makes them worse, you might want to ask your bi-polar happy doctor to prescribe some neurontin for you. It may help with irritability, and its used for bipolar disorder every now and then....Good luck, and dont dye your armpit hair pink. Natural is always best. :wink:

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear SleepingBeauty, 
How are the hives? I'm hoping that your off of seroquel for good now. I think that Wellbutrin is an awesome drug for you to take, because it is used in adults with ADD quite often. Just make sure that they dont raise your dose too high, because you will have trouble sleeping. I think that 400mg is the max, and I can see you feeling good around 150. If youre having trouble with temper flare-ups, or the Wellbutrin makes them worse, you might want to ask your bi-polar happy doctor to prescribe some neurontin for you. It may help with irritability, and its used for bipolar disorder every now and then....Good luck, and dont dye your armpit hair pink. Natural is always best. :wink:

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

im still having minor hive flare ups on my arms and legs.. but i think its the rest of the seroquel coming out of my system.

as far as the wellbutrin goes.. i dont feel any change good or bad. the only difference is that when i take it before bed i get really wild dreams. some involving blood and gore. not pretty stuff. so ive been taking it when i wake up and the dreams are still there but not as intense. other than that nada. i think i should go up in dosage. cause its not doing a darn thang. im going to ask her about straterra. after the hive incident ive given up on lying to her im just going to tell her the truth. plus im going to let her know that im not the typical moron that flys into her office to get caught in her web. ive done my homework.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

im still having minor hive flare ups on my arms and legs.. but i think its the rest of the seroquel coming out of my system.

as far as the wellbutrin goes.. i dont feel any change good or bad. the only difference is that when i take it before bed i get really wild dreams. some involving blood and gore. not pretty stuff. so ive been taking it when i wake up and the dreams are still there but not as intense. other than that nada. i think i should go up in dosage. cause its not doing a darn thang. im going to ask her about straterra. after the hive incident ive given up on lying to her im just going to tell her the truth. plus im going to let her know that im not the typical moron that flys into her office to get caught in her web. ive done my homework.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

too tired to read every post, but what are you getting the hives from? I used to get hives when I took acetaminophen (tylenol or paracetamol).


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

too tired to read every post, but what are you getting the hives from? I used to get hives when I took acetaminophen (tylenol or paracetamol).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i think one of the worst things that you can do is " let yourself go". Its important to have good hygene and look good for a number of reasons, 1. being confidence & 2. attracting other people of the opposite sex.

Sleeping, ive seen a decent amount of pictures of you and you look like a pretty woman, so i say don't let yourself go.

Personally even throughout this whole ordeal, i try to look my best all of the time. Always wear matching clothes, sneakers and or boots & hats. Things HAVE to match, unless im going to the gym or something. Get a haircut & lineup every few weeks, keep my facial hair lookin neat, lol i even clean my sneakers & try to keep em in mint condition. I dunno to me apperance is important, its not EVERYTHING but it is important.

Also exercise is important & everyone should try to exercise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i think one of the worst things that you can do is " let yourself go". Its important to have good hygene and look good for a number of reasons, 1. being confidence & 2. attracting other people of the opposite sex.

Sleeping, ive seen a decent amount of pictures of you and you look like a pretty woman, so i say don't let yourself go.

Personally even throughout this whole ordeal, i try to look my best all of the time. Always wear matching clothes, sneakers and or boots & hats. Things HAVE to match, unless im going to the gym or something. Get a haircut & lineup every few weeks, keep my facial hair lookin neat, lol i even clean my sneakers & try to keep em in mint condition. I dunno to me apperance is important, its not EVERYTHING but it is important.

Also exercise is important & everyone should try to exercise.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I have good hygene. This is my drivers liscense photo, taken earlier today. My hair, thoroughly not combed. Mango stains on my skin around my lip, not visible due to the poor quality of the photo taken. My sideburns are about half a foot thick, too. My unseeable plain grey t-shirt has a few stains on it. I'm not wearing a belt, and my pants are uncomfortably sagging. I think, above all that, I still look stoned.

Yup. I have good hygene. Join the club. :twisted:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I have good hygene. This is my drivers liscense photo, taken earlier today. My hair, thoroughly not combed. Mango stains on my skin around my lip, not visible due to the poor quality of the photo taken. My sideburns are about half a foot thick, too. My unseeable plain grey t-shirt has a few stains on it. I'm not wearing a belt, and my pants are uncomfortably sagging. I think, above all that, I still look stoned.

Yup. I have good hygene. Join the club. :twisted:


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I love the shaggy look Jase!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I love the shaggy look Jase!


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Jason you bastard! People always used to say I looked like Shaggy from scooby doo but you win hands down! Shit, you should have gone for the part in the movie.

Sleepingbeauty, by the time you read this I'll have probably kicked your arse for certain things you said in your post. Especially calling yourself a piece of crap. You most certainly are not a piece of crap and you know it perfectly well. That's just Doodoo Butt Jones talking. :wink:

Personally, I dont take much pride in my grooming or what I wear. I know I'm dead sexy without even trying! 

Gav


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Jason you bastard! People always used to say I looked like Shaggy from scooby doo but you win hands down! Shit, you should have gone for the part in the movie.

Sleepingbeauty, by the time you read this I'll have probably kicked your arse for certain things you said in your post. Especially calling yourself a piece of crap. You most certainly are not a piece of crap and you know it perfectly well. That's just Doodoo Butt Jones talking. :wink:

Personally, I dont take much pride in my grooming or what I wear. I know I'm dead sexy without even trying! 

Gav


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I just read your story and looked at your pix. You are so beautiful!!! I am part Swedish, too!

I agree with the others here and what you said that you think this is part of your depression coming out. (I just finally shaved my armpits this summer.....hmmm... I am kinda of wanna be hippy, though.) Weaning off a med can make you feel horrible, too. Maybe you could try baby steps. Just do something special for yourself, even if it's something small. Spash on some favorite perfume, take a nice bubble bath, go get your hair done.. just something to tell yourself your worth it.

I hope you don't mind me butting in here.

Carla


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I just read your story and looked at your pix. You are so beautiful!!! I am part Swedish, too!

I agree with the others here and what you said that you think this is part of your depression coming out. (I just finally shaved my armpits this summer.....hmmm... I am kinda of wanna be hippy, though.) Weaning off a med can make you feel horrible, too. Maybe you could try baby steps. Just do something special for yourself, even if it's something small. Spash on some favorite perfume, take a nice bubble bath, go get your hair done.. just something to tell yourself your worth it.

I hope you don't mind me butting in here.

Carla


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

> I just read your story and looked at your pix. You are so beautiful!!!


See, it isn't just me who thinks you're beautiful. It is an undeniable truth!! It's about time you got rid of that mirror on your wall...it's lying to you. And it's gonna take a lot more than merely 'letting yourself go' for you to ever stand a chance of looking bad. It would take a monumental attempt at uglification for you to look anything less than beautiful.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

> I just read your story and looked at your pix. You are so beautiful!!!


See, it isn't just me who thinks you're beautiful. It is an undeniable truth!! It's about time you got rid of that mirror on your wall...it's lying to you. And it's gonna take a lot more than merely 'letting yourself go' for you to ever stand a chance of looking bad. It would take a monumental attempt at uglification for you to look anything less than beautiful.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sleeping,
For whatever it's worth, I'm sorry you're feeling lousy, and I can relate 100%

And before I go on, let me preface this to DJoe, I had symptoms of depression BEFORE I took ANY medications.

OK, moving right along.

It is a tremendous effort for me sometimes, but it is so important to feel as good about yourself as possible, even if you do it from the outside in.

I look like a rag if I don't wash my hair everyday, and subsequently do not go out w/out "gussy-ing up" sp? But the difficulty in that is the big hurdle ... getting in the shower. Pathetic as it may sound, I often don't feel I have the STRENGTH to do this. And if I don't, I don't go out, and that makes things worse.

I have a rule that I MUST take a shower every day, keep my teeth brushed and flossed  -- hey at 45 I don't have money for dental work -- and yes, shave me pits and me legs, LOL.

It may be AGONY for me to do this. There are indeed days I am not capable of this. "That time of month" I feel like I am dragging on the floor.

The worst year of my life was made interesting only by the televised OJ Simpson trial, but I was a pathetic thing for my husband to come home to. He knew I was serioulsy depressed. Accomplishment for the day was to get up, eat a bit -- I didn't even feel like eating, and THAT made me feel worse, and sit in front of the TV in my robe and with my greasy hair, and watch the trial. I saw that damned thing from start to finish.

That was a year. Yes, I got in the shower when necessary, but there were days I could NOT, if you held a gun to my head.

These days, I find if I can FORCE myself to "get ready for the day", and that includes makeup, fragrance, and relatively presentable attire ... I DO feel better.

For whatever it's worth. I've been there. I'm there these days.
This too shall pass. And maybe looking into different meds is what you need to do.

Don't beat up on yourself.
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sleeping,
For whatever it's worth, I'm sorry you're feeling lousy, and I can relate 100%

And before I go on, let me preface this to DJoe, I had symptoms of depression BEFORE I took ANY medications.

OK, moving right along.

It is a tremendous effort for me sometimes, but it is so important to feel as good about yourself as possible, even if you do it from the outside in.

I look like a rag if I don't wash my hair everyday, and subsequently do not go out w/out "gussy-ing up" sp? But the difficulty in that is the big hurdle ... getting in the shower. Pathetic as it may sound, I often don't feel I have the STRENGTH to do this. And if I don't, I don't go out, and that makes things worse.

I have a rule that I MUST take a shower every day, keep my teeth brushed and flossed  -- hey at 45 I don't have money for dental work -- and yes, shave me pits and me legs, LOL.

It may be AGONY for me to do this. There are indeed days I am not capable of this. "That time of month" I feel like I am dragging on the floor.

The worst year of my life was made interesting only by the televised OJ Simpson trial, but I was a pathetic thing for my husband to come home to. He knew I was serioulsy depressed. Accomplishment for the day was to get up, eat a bit -- I didn't even feel like eating, and THAT made me feel worse, and sit in front of the TV in my robe and with my greasy hair, and watch the trial. I saw that damned thing from start to finish.

That was a year. Yes, I got in the shower when necessary, but there were days I could NOT, if you held a gun to my head.

These days, I find if I can FORCE myself to "get ready for the day", and that includes makeup, fragrance, and relatively presentable attire ... I DO feel better.

For whatever it's worth. I've been there. I'm there these days.
This too shall pass. And maybe looking into different meds is what you need to do.

Don't beat up on yourself.
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

^ Dreamer if you don't mind me asking, do you work???

im just wondering


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

^ Dreamer if you don't mind me asking, do you work???

im just wondering


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't mind. No I don't. I used to. Never been fired. Have been everything from a production assistant at Fox studios to a waitress. I have a B.A. and an M.A.

I think I have worked at about 25 different jobs.. seriously. The last was office manager in a Synagogue Pre-School. The Northridge Earthquake hit in L.A. and the Santa Monica Freeway collapsed. I couldn't get to work the long way, and my boss reluctantly let me go. It was a perfect job for me. After that though, I have terrible anticipatory anxiety over interviews.

I want to get back to something Part Time. I'm also forcing myself to volunteer for NAMI. I have been putting that off.

Please don't compare my story with yours.

Best,
D :shock: 
I have always also taken college courses, my whole life. If not working I have taken a million courses in different things. Volunteered. My life is not "nothing" but very limited. It infuriates me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't mind. No I don't. I used to. Never been fired. Have been everything from a production assistant at Fox studios to a waitress. I have a B.A. and an M.A.

I think I have worked at about 25 different jobs.. seriously. The last was office manager in a Synagogue Pre-School. The Northridge Earthquake hit in L.A. and the Santa Monica Freeway collapsed. I couldn't get to work the long way, and my boss reluctantly let me go. It was a perfect job for me. After that though, I have terrible anticipatory anxiety over interviews.

I want to get back to something Part Time. I'm also forcing myself to volunteer for NAMI. I have been putting that off.

Please don't compare my story with yours.

Best,
D :shock: 
I have always also taken college courses, my whole life. If not working I have taken a million courses in different things. Volunteered. My life is not "nothing" but very limited. It infuriates me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

not that im going to,

but how come you don't want me to compare my story to yours?

im not gonna, but im just wondering why you said that lol

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

not that im going to,

but how come you don't want me to compare my story to yours?

im not gonna, but im just wondering why you said that lol

Peace


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

What I meant Bro is don't take my story as a possible way your life will turn out. In other words, I got hit hard, with both nature and nurture, my DP/DR has been chronic for a very long time.

That doesn't mean this will happen to everyone, or more specifically, YOU.
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

What I meant Bro is don't take my story as a possible way your life will turn out. In other words, I got hit hard, with both nature and nurture, my DP/DR has been chronic for a very long time.

That doesn't mean this will happen to everyone, or more specifically, YOU.
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks for clarifying Dreamer

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks for clarifying Dreamer

Peace


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Personally, I see nothing evil in armpit hair. In fact, it seems quite good and natural. I have plenty of it.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Personally, I see nothing evil in armpit hair. In fact, it seems quite good and natural. I have plenty of it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

only if you have a third leg dangling from your nether regions are you allowed to be natural. if you dont.. well then the law states that you must do whatever you can to make yourself as unnatural and artificial as poss. you are not allowed to grow body hair ANYWHERE and i mean ANYWHERE. when a girl reaches puberty the only thing thats supposed to grow is ass and breast implants. the more obnoxious the better. and pubic hair can only grow in a little tuft on the pubic bone in the shape of a hitler tash. of course the vagina cannot grow in size or shape from the time you exit the womb. oh and one other thing... after you reach the end of coed status.. you are officially dried up and must go live in a cave with all the other cavewomen.

of course this makes PERFECT sense.

didnt you get the memo??


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

only if you have a third leg dangling from your nether regions are you allowed to be natural. if you dont.. well then the law states that you must do whatever you can to make yourself as unnatural and artificial as poss. you are not allowed to grow body hair ANYWHERE and i mean ANYWHERE. when a girl reaches puberty the only thing thats supposed to grow is ass and breast implants. the more obnoxious the better. and pubic hair can only grow in a little tuft on the pubic bone in the shape of a hitler tash. of course the vagina cannot grow in size or shape from the time you exit the womb. oh and one other thing... after you reach the end of coed status.. you are officially dried up and must go live in a cave with all the other cavewomen.

of course this makes PERFECT sense.

didnt you get the memo??


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL! That is sooo how it is sleepingbeauty. I love your bluntness.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL! That is sooo how it is sleepingbeauty. I love your bluntness.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

How it is, but not how it needs to be.

Personally I don't know any man who has such ruthless criteria when it comes to judging women. Most of women's pressure to conform to a certain model comes from other women who arrogantly think that they are superior because they look like a barbie doll. Well, I speak for myself and most other men I know that flesh and fur floats my boat...not a silicon enhanced stick insect who spends half her life making sure that not one millionth of a millimetre of hair is visible on her legs or under her arms. They're just superficial women who'll only attract superficial men.

Real beauty is something a lot more sacred if one sees what it is that makes then unique...like their eyes, their smile, their chubby little fingers. Every human being is beautiful in their own unique way. Knowing this builds confidence which in turn gives off a radiant glow of happiness and the desire to walk tall and proud and beautify oneself in a way that is individual and not just trying to be a clone.

But vanity should never be held as a priority in life...the word vain might seem to have two meanings i.e. narcissistic in one sense and futile in the other. But in reality it's the same thing. Because to be over consumed by the way we look is futile in that it's only window dressing. It cant truly say a great deal about the person we are, nor can it make us permanantly feel better about the person we are. No amount of cosmetic jiggery pokery can do that. To do that we have to change the way we look at ourselves, not the way we look for other people.

Don't you worry sleepingbeauty. Your beauty is unique and very rare. I dig you when you dress up nice and I dig you when you're roughing it in your casual gear. Thank God you're not always too fussed about being a bit scruffy like some girls can be, otherwise we'd never have done all the fun stuff we did when i was over there. I myself cannot wait to see your sea urchins (as long as they're not poisonous ones!), please don't shave them for me!! 

Gav


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

How it is, but not how it needs to be.

Personally I don't know any man who has such ruthless criteria when it comes to judging women. Most of women's pressure to conform to a certain model comes from other women who arrogantly think that they are superior because they look like a barbie doll. Well, I speak for myself and most other men I know that flesh and fur floats my boat...not a silicon enhanced stick insect who spends half her life making sure that not one millionth of a millimetre of hair is visible on her legs or under her arms. They're just superficial women who'll only attract superficial men.

Real beauty is something a lot more sacred if one sees what it is that makes then unique...like their eyes, their smile, their chubby little fingers. Every human being is beautiful in their own unique way. Knowing this builds confidence which in turn gives off a radiant glow of happiness and the desire to walk tall and proud and beautify oneself in a way that is individual and not just trying to be a clone.

But vanity should never be held as a priority in life...the word vain might seem to have two meanings i.e. narcissistic in one sense and futile in the other. But in reality it's the same thing. Because to be over consumed by the way we look is futile in that it's only window dressing. It cant truly say a great deal about the person we are, nor can it make us permanantly feel better about the person we are. No amount of cosmetic jiggery pokery can do that. To do that we have to change the way we look at ourselves, not the way we look for other people.

Don't you worry sleepingbeauty. Your beauty is unique and very rare. I dig you when you dress up nice and I dig you when you're roughing it in your casual gear. Thank God you're not always too fussed about being a bit scruffy like some girls can be, otherwise we'd never have done all the fun stuff we did when i was over there. I myself cannot wait to see your sea urchins (as long as they're not poisonous ones!), please don't shave them for me!! 

Gav


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Like I said, as a man (which I happen to be), I don't mind armpit hair on a woman. I like to think I can look a bit deeper than that. However, as far as hygiene goes I am picky about that and I like a clean girl


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Like I said, as a man (which I happen to be), I don't mind armpit hair on a woman. I like to think I can look a bit deeper than that. However, as far as hygiene goes I am picky about that and I like a clean girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> ive let myself go. kinda gave up on myself...but as far as my appearance ive just about given up on that. i know that its a telling sign of depression. im just curious if anyone here goes through phases like this. where the act of grooming seems futile, and pointless.


Going through one of these phases right now. Makes me wonder if I'm more depressed than I realise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> ive let myself go. kinda gave up on myself...but as far as my appearance ive just about given up on that. i know that its a telling sign of depression. im just curious if anyone here goes through phases like this. where the act of grooming seems futile, and pointless.


Going through one of these phases right now. Makes me wonder if I'm more depressed than I realise.


----------

